# Big Gunz



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm working on an Ork army and when I go through the heavy section my lists always seem to gravitate back towards Big Gunz, specifically lobbas. 

Am I insane for wanting to field 9 lobbas? :shok:

Anyone have any experience with this sort of thing?

Thanks
:gimmefive:


----------



## CerberusDWR (Jun 12, 2009)

I think Big Gunz have their uses (except for maybe Zzap guns, which I find too unreliable even for an Ork army). Not sure I'd fill my entire HS slot choices with them, though. I'm a bigger fan of Kannons.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I use a lobba/cannon mix, and I find them both really good with the lobbas slightly better. I run three of each and find it to be points well spent. Nine is a lot though.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lobba's are one of the better Big Gunz choices along w/the Kannons but I think 9 is a bit too much, 6 perhaps since filling up all your heavy support with only anti-infantry weaponry seems a bit overkill when Orks already have so many ways to deal w/infantry efficiently. If you really want a lot of pieplates try going for a couple Looted Wagons w/ a Boomgun, Armour Plate, Ard' Case and a Big Shoota. The modelling oppurtunities are great and even though they're not that competitive as long as you keep em in cover, you can do a good amount of damage before its popped and it has the potential to hurt a wider variety of opponents like beakies thanks to its AP3, is still if not more deadlier to normal infantry and can take down light vehicles.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. 
I had intended to use Big Gunz to lob templates at my enemy to annoy and force armor saves. My anti-tank power was going to be supplied by Deff Koptas with TL Rokkit Launchas. I'd consider giving one of the Deff Koptas / squad a Buzz Saw as a "If all else fails . . . " solution. 

I'll post the proposed army list in Army Lists.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have used deffkopters... they are not a great anti-tank solution. Just from experience, I would recommend looters. For about the same price as three deffkopters, you can get almost 15 looters... At the nearly the same price, you get 15-45 st 7 shots. You won't touch a landraider equivalent, but they are, imo, point per point, much better.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Hrmm... interesting, in my head I had thought Looters were pricier than that. I'll double check when I get home. 

Deff Kopters have the allure of only costing about $2 US each on E-bay and I already own them. :grin: I'll give them a shot and keep your suggestions in mind. Thanks. :gimmefive:

JD


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

i think the main problem with big gunz is in games like dawn of war or those games where u'd start with everything in reserves, like when u go second against a shootie army.
they'll be ready to shoot at best in turn 3 in those situations, if u play horde they are good choices tough especially if u dont field killa kanz so u can have 6 kannons/lobbas for only 120/135 points and they probably wont be a high priority target so they can keep shooting for a while.

also they are really easy killpoints in annihilation.

i played them on my last game and i wasnt impressed but i'll give them some more testing before deciding


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

GutCheck said:


> Hrmm... interesting, in my head I had thought Looters were pricier than that. I'll double check when I get home.
> 
> Deff Kopters have the allure of only costing about $2 US each on E-bay and I already own them. :grin: I'll give them a shot and keep your suggestions in mind. Thanks. :gimmefive:
> 
> JD


got confused... it is 10 looters for a hundred and fifty points... so 10-30 shots... still better point wise than deffkopters... though... the deffkopter 24 inch scout move that gives 4+cover is pretty sweet. When you go second turn, means you get a cover save, then shoot.. everything on the board is usually within its attack range. the only down side is that they miss so friggin much, whereas looters put out such a large amount of fire that they hit so much more at 48 inches


----------



## CerberusDWR (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, but Deffkoptas have the advantage of being able to attack side armor earlier, and rear armor at all: with strength 8 TL weapons. They are very much a 'hit or miss' element, but I love them nonetheless. They draw fire and disrupt the lines at the very least, every time.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

i cant get past the BS 2 on the deffkoptas though, i mean, even though they are twin-linked they are so frustrating when you cant hit anything. a mate of mine field 2 and i actually make the decision not to move my leman's to face towards it (rather silly), but they have never done anything to my armour at all because they simply cant hit me.

anyway, thats my rant


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have had both experiences... I have one shotted crisis suits and I have missed everything. 

On the other hand, in my experience, they do draw fire. You are the exception. Most people dont want to risk it.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

stooge92 said:


> i cant get past the BS 2 on the deffkoptas though, i mean, even though they are twin-linked they are so frustrating when you cant hit anything. a mate of mine field 2 and i actually make the decision not to move my leman's to face towards it (rather silly), but they have never done anything to my armour at all because they simply cant hit me.
> 
> anyway, thats my rant


Try fielding a unit of three. The extra shot should help ensure at least one hit per turn.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Try fielding a unit of three. The extra shot should help ensure at least one hit per turn.


Honestly, I run them as a pure harassment technique. I run 3 in individual slots. Zoom them around and try to take out different Mechs. They annoy and sometimes they get lucky. Also, you have to use three or more separate units to take them out. It has worked well for me.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

I've heard of a similar technique. Two of the Koptas have TL Missiles and one has TL Missiles and a Buzz Saw. The two "vanilla koptas" shield the "buzz kopta". If the missile don't do the job, the Buzz Saw will.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

GutCheck said:


> I've heard of a similar technique. Two of the Koptas have TL Missiles and one has TL Missiles and a Buzz Saw. The two "vanilla koptas" shield the "buzz kopta". If the missile don't do the job, the Buzz Saw will.


Could work... you would get 4 st 8 attacks on the assault due to charging and furious charge at WS 4. If you drop the TL rokkits it is only 60pts.


----------

